# Troubleshoot Resun LP 100 air pump



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi everybody! Does anyone own or have experience with the above air pump? I bought one two months ago new and it doesn't run continuously. It keeps cutting off and on at random. Is this normal or does it have perhaps a short in the motor?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am not familiar with that particular brand but there should be some commonality among similar devices.

It appears to be a large air pump, commonly used for ponds or multiple aquarium set ups. Maybe back pressure is causing the pump to overheat and shut off intermittently. Can you describe how you have the pump set up and how many devices you are running off it?

Did you buy the pump new or used?


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

The pump was bought brand new. Have it just under two months now. Pump was bought for future multiple aquarium set ups in mind. Can handle 33 separate hookups. Currently had 7 hookups into a community show tank. Each with an air stone and check valve on each line. 2 lines are in the main tank area each with a nine inch large pond vertical air stone locate opposite sides of a L 72 X W 35 X H 30 inch area. Remaining 5 small air stones are located in the wet/dry internal 2nd chamber of 5 chambers: L 10 W 35 H 30. The pump itself sits above the tank waterline top of the 5 chamber area. The pump shuts off intermittently and turns itself on. The motor has a designed overheat built in shutoff switch for motor overheat protection. Longest air line about 2 M from valve pump. I always assume air pumps should be running continuously, unless they are shutoff manually. Question back pressure? Maybe this motor has a short somehow. Shouldn't it run and pump air continuously?


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's my tank: https://www.facebook.com/dennis.suhay.9 ... 8452737612


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

My Tank Dee: https://www.facebook.com/dennis.suhay.9 ... 8452737612


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Try bleeding off some of the air via an unused outlet. You will have to fiddle with the ones in the tanks to still maintain the same flow. You may have to bleed a lot of air off to prevent the pump from shutting off intermittently.

Check the literature that came with your pump, if you have it. I couldn't find it online. Some air pumps don't operate well with back pressure and it sounds as if this is the case with yours.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Will try your suggestion today. Will shut all feeds and turn them back on one by one starting with furthest line as first turn on.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Dee Loaded on the two in tank large pond stones and cut off the remaining five. The two started right up for only a few minutes: 16 mins. Then it did not turn on for 2 hours. Going to take it back to seller and get a new one. There is something wrong with this motor. No motor in 16 mins shouldn't over heat. Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Denny, you were supposed to OPEN all the valves and then shut them off individually until your tanks were still running AND you had air bleeding off into the room. Sorry if you misunderstood me.

Either way, keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Will try this today.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Denny, what did you do to resolve the problem with your air pump?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Definitely sounds like not near enough air being used. Seems likely that 75% would need to be bled off.


----------

